# Found a virus on /usr/portage/distfiles

## ZeLegolas

When I scan my computer with clamscan he found this file:

```
/usr/portage/distfiles/wd97vwr32.exe: Trojan.Startpage-1111 FOUND
```

Normally /usr/portage/distfles it's the place where portage put the files it's donwloaded for packages. 

Does that mean a Gentoo repository is corrupted???

Portage is corrupted???

----------

## XQYZ

Let me put it this way: No ebuild in portage references such a file. I don't know what overlays you use, but most likely it's something with your computer if it's really a virus.

----------

## skellr

Hasn't been used in Gentoo for a long time.

 *Quote:*   

> Revision 1.2
> 
> Tue Jul 10 00:38:11 2007 UTC (3 years, 4 months ago) by dirtyepic
> 
> Branch: MAIN
> ...

 

I suppose you could check with clamav and see if it's a false positive.

----------

